# forestry boots



## jrparbor04 (Jul 23, 2007)

hey y'all,,,i have owned anything from redwing,,,to georgia,,,and now carolina,,i like the forestry boot,,,i think with a 9 inch tall boot,,, with steel toe and gotta be waterproof,,,these carolina's are breaking off at the toe with the leater,,,what do y'all recommend,,,will never go back to redwing for the money i paid,,,


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

jrparbor04 said:


> hey y'all,,,i have owned anything from redwing,,,to georgia,,,and now carolina,,i like the forestry boot,,,i think with a 9 inch tall boot,,, with steel toe and gotta be waterproof,,,these carolina's are breaking off at the toe with the leater,,,what do y'all recommend,,,will never go back to redwing for the money i paid,,,



Viberg, the best.


----------



## JohnH (Jul 23, 2007)

Wescos I think are the best. Then i would say Whites


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 23, 2007)

i normally go through boots about once every two years,,,kinda hard on my boots,,,climbing,,,and wearing them when not at work,,,ill check out the viberg,,and the whites,,,seen the wescos before,,kinda pricey


----------



## winchman (Jul 23, 2007)

*klima airs*

http://www.ats-webshop.co.uk/content.php?categoryId=5

yes, it is an english website, and the shipping is bigtime, but i love the klima airs that this website has. i have owned a pair since last april, and they are showing only average wear. i protect them with obenouf's leather preservative from time to time, and have had to replace the laces, but really, best boots i've owned in a long time. owned the stihl loggers before - hated them. fell apart in under a year. these klimas are tough, and cool. my american size 12 is a 43 in their sizes fyi. my favorite boots so far - they were a longshot, but they are great.


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

When you say forestry, you mean with caulks, don'tcha?


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> When you say forestry, you mean with caulks, don'tcha?


caulks????i mean with heels,,,same thing???


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

jrparbor04 said:


> caulks????i mean with heels,,,same thing???


Caulks are like the spikes on golf shoes, they screw into your boot, they are for walking on logs. If you have worn them before and then are in the bush with normal boots you will fall on your ass all the time. I have a pair, Viberg, of course, but you can't wear them in buildings and you are not supposed to drive with them. I figure if you are in the forest, you would want to wear them. Perhaps this is some new lingo I am not familar with.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 23, 2007)

i cant have caulks with the work i do,,,my work is in parks,,,going from climbing to operating the bucket from felling to crane operator and walking on asphalt,,,i am in the forest quite a bit with felling,,,but i am also in buildings,,,the boot companies around here call these a forestry boot,,,i know they are not like wescos with caulks on them,,,i need a heel to support my spurs when removing


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

Viberg linesman boots, Vibram sole, high heel, steel toe, thick sole with steel shank. I climb on spurs for hours a day, they are awesome. My feet are a little wide, it seems Vibergs are made just for me.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 23, 2007)

jrparbor04 said:


> seen the wescos before,,kinda pricey



Yeah, maybe. But they will last a long time through all kinds of abuse and are very comfortable. Wesco all the way.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> Viberg linesman boots, Vibram sole, high heel, steel toe, thick sole with steel shank. I climb on spurs for hours a day, they are awesome. My feet are a little wide, it seems Vibergs are made just for me.


yes,,,also known as linesman boots around here


----------



## winchman (Jul 23, 2007)

*no caulks*

no caulks on klima airs. steel shank in the middle, steel toe, chainsaw resistant (tested once - oops!), and red laces. great boots, waaay better than those redwings. also, my coworker has a pair of wescos, which came out to about the same price with shipping, and his are breaking down after about a year. maybe he just got a bad pair.


----------



## BostonBull (Jul 23, 2007)

You get what you pay for. Wescos are number one in my book. I have been wearing them for 7 years. My Tall pair 16", are almost 6 years old.
Look at the factory seconds, sometimes you'll find a special ordered pair that someone backed out of for $200.
Good Luck


----------



## kkottemann (Jul 23, 2007)

wesco peroid..you get what you pay for, and with wesco you get the best. spend the money and be happy. Also they will rebuild them for you.


----------



## beelsr (Jul 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> Viberg linesman boots, Vibram sole, high heel, steel toe, thick sole with steel shank. I climb on spurs for hours a day, they are awesome. My feet are a little wide, it seems Vibergs are made just for me.



well, they are custom made, aren't they???? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## clearance (Jul 23, 2007)

beelsr said:


> well, they are custom made, aren't they???? :biggrinbounce2:



No, although they may have options from the factory (triple sole), you buy them off the shelf. My caulks came to me 500 miles from where they were made, I just knew size 10 would fit from my past boots.


----------



## wolfpawtimber (Jul 24, 2007)

I would go for Nick's. Guy who worked for White's started his own shop to improve on the White's. I don't own any, but on paper they have thicker and better materials. Just need the dough to get some myself! 
Just looked them up, and you can get a lace to toe hotshot in a 16 inch as well as the lineman.
http://nicksboots.com/


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 24, 2007)

*quality is not pricey...........*



jrparbor04 said:


> i normally go through boots about once every two years,,,kinda hard on my boots,,,climbing,,,and wearing them when not at work,,,ill check out the viberg,,and the whites,,,seen the wescos before,,kinda pricey



it's priceless.how can you put a price on comfort and quality.

i know if i'm going to be in a pair of boots all day i'm not gonna skimp.


----------



## Mitchell (Jul 24, 2007)

*viberg*



beelsr said:


> well, they are custom made, aren't they???? :biggrinbounce2:



In my understanding they will custom make your boots to match your foot but you have to wait for the next manufacture cycle of that particular boot. That could be a month or two. I sprung for the viberg linsmen boots a couple months ago and they gave 10% off with out to much squaking. So far the boots have been good however at just under 500 cdn with tax they should be good. 
My only complaint is the boots are a bit heavy. I did a large douglas fir 5' bdh 150' tall resulting in, due to rigging issues, 7 hours of spuring. My feet were sore but not mashed potatoes like other boots I have worn.


----------



## clearance (Jul 24, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> In my understanding they will custom make your boots to match your foot but you have to wait for the next manufacture cycle of that particular boot. That could be a month or two. I sprung for the viberg linsmen boots a couple months ago and they gave 10% off with out to much squaking. So far the boots have been good however at just under 500 cdn with tax they should be good.
> My only complaint is the boots are a bit heavy. I did a large douglas fir 5' bdh 150' tall resulting in, due to rigging issues, 7 hours of spuring. My feet were sore but not mashed potatoes like other boots I have worn.



I love mine, they are heavy but they are great, my triple sole ones are heavier. They seem to be a bit wider than other boots though, which is good for me. The newer ones I bought I had to take back and get the guy to change the top lace holes for bigger ones, too small to use the loggers tie. You know what I mean Mitchell, were yours o.k. in that regard?


----------



## Mitchell (Jul 24, 2007)

*loggers tie*

Actually my hole is to small as well!!! HA ha. They came with leather laces which wont bend into the top islet for a loggers tie. I chalked it up to the leather laces which do not seem to fit into the hooks very well either. I keep meaning to swap out the laces for smaller synthetic ones. Other then that the only other issue has been a couple of my lower islet have poped out. Fourtantly I live in Victoria so I can swing by the factory and they will fix them on the spot.


----------



## MuniciPAL (Jul 24, 2007)

how about terra commandos? they cost under 200 and have a sturdy heal for spike climbing yet are soft enough for footlocking. 
just paint the tips orange so you dont knick your toes with that saw.


----------



## winchman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Klima Air Tirol Fighter Chainsaw Boots*

 klima airs have the easy-out eyelets on the top five lacing rows, so you can tie and release the laces really fast. i don't know if you could do a logger's tie, though, since it isn't a true eyelet, but more of a u-shaped piece of metal that you put the lace around not through. super supportive on the ankles still after the first 15 months. no missing parts yet, but the nails holding the sole tip on are starting to show, as a lot of the sole rubber has worn away.


----------



## winchman (Jul 24, 2007)

*another website*

forgot the website in the first post...

http://www.abbeypro.co.uk/subprod/klima-air-chainsaw-boots-0002342.aspx

here it says that the size 47 is equivalent to the size 12. i said different earlier. doesn't seem that anyone's interested in these on this site, maybe it's an american-made thing for some of you, but i love em and that's my 2 cents.


----------



## treebogan (Jul 24, 2007)

Those Clima Airs are pretty good,the Tibet Forrests are also grand,waterproof chainsaw proof etc,but the Clima Air's win when your Spiking all day.Viberg vs Wesco,much of muchness for me.The Wesco's (my summer boots) worked out cheaper thanks to the cancelled orders list they had,the Vibergs I was able to walk into a shop in Vancouer and buy off the shelf.They would have been more expensive than the Wesco's.


----------



## nytreeman (Jul 24, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Yeah, maybe. But they will last a long time through all kinds of abuse and are very comfortable. Wesco all the way.



+1 Wescos 
worth the price damn good boots!


----------



## masiman (Jul 24, 2007)

winchman said:


> klima airs have the easy-out eyelets on the top five lacing rows, so you can tie and release the laces really fast. i don't know if you could do a logger's tie, though, since it isn't a true eyelet, but more of a u-shaped piece of metal that you put the lace around not through. super supportive on the ankles still after the first 15 months. no missing parts yet, but the nails holding the sole tip on are starting to show, as a lot of the sole rubber has worn away.



Do you mean hook type eyelets? Yeah you could not do loop at the eyelet but with those. We were taught to tie our boots with the reef knot in airborne. I don't recall anyone doing the loop at the eyelet though.


----------



## matty f (Jul 24, 2007)

the klima airs are the best saw boot ive owned and the strongest but pricey.
i know of a pair that have been in service for 4 years only once been resoled once and all the stitching leather is still together, i evan wear mine for hiking and fishing i find them that comfy.


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Jul 24, 2007)

winchman said:


> since it isn't a true eyelet, but more of a u-shaped piece of metal that you put the lace around not through.



those are called speed lacers


----------



## Mitchell (Jul 24, 2007)

*easy to try on*



matty f said:


> the klima airs are the best saw boot ive owned and the strongest but pricey.
> i know of a pair that have been in service for 4 years only once been resoled once and all the stitching leather is still together, i evan wear mine for hiking and fishing i find them that comfy.



Are you in England Mat? If so is it easy to track down a pair? My two teenage sons live in Milten Kyenes and I thought I might give the boots a try on when im over accessing custody next fall.


----------



## beelsr (Jul 24, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> Actually my hole is to small as well!!! HA ha. They came with leather laces which wont bend into the top islet for a loggers tie. I chalked it up to the leather laces which do not seem to fit into the hooks very well either. I keep meaning to swap out the laces for smaller synthetic ones. Other then that the only other issue has been a couple of my lower islet have poped out. Fourtantly I live in Victoria so I can swing by the factory and they will fix them on the spot.



nylon laces are hell on the lacing hardware. i'm currently using some sort of waxed cotton laces that come with matterhorn boots. i called the matterhorn factory up (in SW PA) and asked nicely for a replacement pair for my boots and they sent me a few pairs. Nice boots, nice people....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 24, 2007)

jrparbor04 said:


> i normally go through boots about once every two years,,,kinda hard on my boots,,,climbing,,,and wearing them when not at work,,,ill check out the viberg,,and the whites,,,seen the wescos before,,kinda pricey


I wear any of the boots mentioned out in three months
I can't keep boots thought of going barefoot cheaper.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I wear any of the boots mentioned out in three months
> I can't keep boots thought of going barefoot cheaper.



If you are wearing out Viberg or Wesco boots that fast you need to fix the hole in the floorboard of your truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 25, 2007)

joesawer said:


> If you are wearing out Viberg or Wesco boots that fast you need to fix the hole in the floorboard of your truck.



Been on spurs most of my adult life and wear the outside of the heals
got a pediatrist going to make me some corrective cushions hope that
works getting expensive!


----------



## beelsr (Jul 25, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Been on spurs most of my adult life and wear the outside of the heals
> got a pediatrist going to make me some corrective cushions hope that
> works getting expensive!



if you supinate that much, you can really do damage to the ankle but i'm sure the pod gave you the speech. i pronate a little - wear out the inside of the heel but it's nowhere as severe as yours seems to be...

here's an idea: get a metal plate put onto the heel...


----------



## SinglerM (Jul 25, 2007)

*Redwing logger boots*

Some people don't care for Redwing boots. Check some out yourself, if they fit your foot they would be worth a try. I've used Redwings in the past while welding at a shipyard as well as working on a couple of natural gas platforms in the Gulf of Mexico. They were great boots then, and I was very happy with them.
For tree work, I bought these:
http://www.redwingshoe.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1148

They are stiff at first, but after breaking them in, I like them a lot. Try some, if they fit the shape of your foot , they might be worth a try.


----------



## matty f (Jul 25, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> Are you in England Mat? If so is it easy to track down a pair? My two teenage sons live in Milten Kyenes and I thought I might give the boots a try on when im over accessing custody next fall.



the shop i brought mine from stuart browns is pretty close to milton keynes...they are pretty hard to come across but i believe abbey pro does mail order.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 25, 2007)

i had the redwings before,,,wasnt waterproof after about 11 months,,,returned them for a new pair,,free,,,and the next set did the same thing,,,and the sole was come apart from the leather,,,ill try something else,,,y'all got me thinking wescos now


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 25, 2007)

I got two pair of boots one pair is Oregon labeled the others are Meindl Waldläufer Pro.
The Meindl is by far the most comfortable logging boots I used and a boot I can recommend in a heartbeat


----------



## clearance (Jul 25, 2007)

I got educated here about what "forestry" boot means, logging boots have caulks, they do. I can hear it now, you don't need caulks to log, just like you don't need wrap handles, long bars or big dogs. Just funning......


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 25, 2007)

around here we call the boots i have described a "forestry" boot,,,,i know that many others considering them a linesman boots


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 25, 2007)

beelsr said:


> if you supinate that much, you can really do damage to the ankle but i'm sure the pod gave you the speech. i pronate a little - wear out the inside of the heel but it's nowhere as severe as yours seems to be...
> 
> here's an idea: get a metal plate put onto the heel...



I have a metal plate on my duty boots that I wear every day. The troops love it they can hear me coming a mile away but I get tired of them cause I hear click click click every time I walk. I does though let me boots hang around a lot longer.
Jared


----------



## Jumper (Jul 26, 2007)

Go with the Vibergs-when you order their catalogue you get a listing of the custom features you can add to the stock boot. I have had mine since 2003, only downside is that yes they are heavy.

Hoffman makes a waterproof lineman boot as well.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 26, 2007)

*Viberg Web Site*

http://www.workboot.com/

My "dream" caulks 

http://www.workboot.com/105tb.htm


----------



## burlman (Jul 26, 2007)

I have been using terra boots with the kevlar nylon covering on the out side. Have had 2 pair in 11 years. The kevlar shell works great for abrasion resistence, that I expieriance walking in branches when setting chockers, insulated and gore-tek waterproofed, I have no complaints about these boots. The ROYER boot company has also come out with a chain saw boot, with ballistic nylon shell, I might try these the next time around just for the extra protection.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Jul 27, 2007)

Stay away from the Reddawgs you can order from Baileys. I have blown out two pairs and one pair of tall top climbers in 3 years. Wescos are the way to go. I only wear them if im standing in gaffs all day. Other than that I love my Meindel hikers. I never go cheap on climbing gear or boots. You definately get what you pay for.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jul 27, 2007)

*Weso's are the way*

I will add my.02 for the Wesco's. All day in a tree is no problem with there high top climbing boots. Excellent quality.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 27, 2007)

clearance said:


> you don't need caulks to log,



But it is so much easier to walk on wet slimy surfaces.


----------



## Justice (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the Hoffman's lineman / logger boot. Very comfortable, and seem to last forever. The plus is they will rebuild any boot for you. If you have a problem wearing out the sole's you can send them in and they will put new one's on. If you end up owning two pairs, then one can be in getting a new sole and you will never be without one pair in good condition. My first pair I have had for 5 years now, and only needed new soles. They are worth taking a look at.


----------



## clearance (Jul 27, 2007)

clearance said:


> I got educated here about what "forestry" boot means, logging boots have caulks, they do. I can hear it now, you don't need caulks to log, just like you don't need wrap handles, long bars or big dogs. Just funning......



JPS, have you ever worn caulks? Me thinks not, I have nice pair of Viberg caulks, I love them.


----------



## Mitchell (Jul 27, 2007)

*caulks*

Nothing is better then caulks for logging particularly when limbing, bucking and choking. However, I fell quite a few trees without caulks as the helicopter pilots get excited when you climb around their machines with em. I rigged up a pair of vibram soled vibergs with "tri conies" [spelling] which are swiss mountaineering metal serrated teeth that fit unto the side of the sole. Not a bad compromise.


----------



## Godro (Jul 28, 2007)

*Nicks or Whites all the way!!*

Take it from me I used to hike for a living no boot will outlast a set of Nicks or whites. In a six month season on average a 20 man crew each guy would walk the sole off a new pair and have to have a set for back up by the end of fire season. With the use we put on then the leather the boots would last about 3 seasons 6-7 hard months and light winter use, some about 4. then ya had to throw them away cause there was no leather left to sew the rebuildable part to!!! We would have to rebuild every other year. Rookies would try to go cheap on boots and get Wescos,danners and red wings but they would have messed up feet and get fed up and fork out the cash to buy whites or nicks. Drews are a good option as well u'll save bout 50 bucks and get a really good boot.
My climbig experience isn't much but all I know is I have spend th last week clearing branches off of about 48 firs, cedars. and maples in with Klein spurs topped off with my new alum. pads strapped on to my custom built 16 in Nicks and never feel any discomfort what so ever.
If ya got the cash to fork over on a set of boots ya may wish to give a set of them a try. They aren't cheap but in this job they will last a long long time!!! Find a set to try on in a local boot store they will feel like ski boots with a roll of dimes under your arch at first but after anout a full week of hard use your foot will give up and the will feel like slippers real heavy ones 
Good luck


----------



## Godro (Jul 28, 2007)

*Caulks*

I own four sets of nicks now got one for every occasion ha ha ha !!! Just took a set in to have caulks put on, 29 on each boot to b exact by this cool Yougoslavian guy in vancouver !!! He did a great job puttin in the screw in ones. Those boots are awesome now they feel like i have velcro on my feet in the woods. I'm new to this type of sole they are my first caulks ever. my buddy said i looked like a kid goat bouncin all over the alders we fell the other day


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 28, 2007)

clearance said:


> JPS, have you ever worn caulks? Me thinks not, I have nice pair of Viberg caulks, I love them.



That was not sarcasm on my part, but agreeing that it makes it much easier to walk in the bush on slopes or when you have to walk on logs.

While high end hiking boots are my in-tree, and residential preference, caulked loggers have their place. I just hate the high heels. I do not want to add any hight.

BTW, Nick's Boots look like awsome construction Though for $400-500 they should be. http://www.nicksboots.com/


----------



## joesawer (Jul 28, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> That was not sarcasm on my part, but agreeing that it makes it much easier to walk in the bush on slopes or when you have to walk on logs.
> 
> While high end hiking boots are my in-tree, and residential preference, caulked loggers have their place. I just hate the high heels. I do not want to add any hight.



You can get caulks in a fallers boot with a spring heel. Lighter and not as tall.


----------



## Godro (Jul 28, 2007)

*Heel*

On my last two sets of nicks i tried a lower heel. they took about a 1/4 inch off it made them even more comfy than they already were


----------



## kurtty (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I'll go for the Klima Air's my next boot
i'd go for the nicks... but man, are they an ugly looking boot. They look kinda like a hooker boot.
why do all those welcos, nicks whites ect all look so bad?
why do they have such a huge heel?


----------



## daveyclimber (Sep 6, 2007)

I wore Wescos religiously until my local boot supplier started carrying Viberg which they seem exactly the same. Great boots but at $350 a pair and only getting a year out of them I decided to go with Danners Quarry boot. More comfortable, lighter and climb the same $200 and I haven't looked back.


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 7, 2007)

daveyclimber said:


> I wore Wescos religiously until my local boot supplier started carrying Viberg which they seem exactly the same. Great boots but at $350 a pair and only getting a year out of them I decided to go with Danners Quarry boot. More comfortable, lighter and climb the same $200 and I haven't looked back.



You do know that you can have a cobbler put new soles on a few times before they have to be rebuilt right?


----------



## daveyclimber (Sep 7, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> You do know that you can have a cobbler put new soles on a few times before they have to be rebuilt right?



Yes I do. It wasn't the soles but the insteps and the leather on the inner sides of the feet, even with the extra layer where the pole and tree wears. Thats what production trimming does


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 8, 2007)

daveyclimber said:


> Yes I do. It wasn't the soles but the insteps and the leather on the inner sides of the feet, even with the extra layer where the pole and tree wears. Thats what production trimming does



I was with Danner for a few years, but the exposed welt stitching wore out too fast, which is why I went with the REI brand.

If you are in gaffs regularly, try an ice climbing boot on for size next time. I know a good number of people who swear by them.


----------



## palogger (Feb 11, 2008)

For the last 5 years(not including winters) i have been wearing a pair of Rocky Renegade Loggers and finally wore them out, just purchased a new pair from Cabelas for 100 bucks, they are NOT steel toe, but extremely comfortable.


----------



## BarkingMad (Feb 12, 2008)

Most everybody already know this, but I thought I'd throw it in: Alternate your boots so they dry out well between uses. If you circulate 2 or 3 pairs I guarantee you'll more than double their useful lives!


----------



## jomoco (Feb 12, 2008)

After 30+ years of rigging big takedowns, like many others here I spend the money to get the best, which are of course Wesco Highliner boots.

Unlike others though, I have Wesco build mine unusually tall, 19 inches tall, right up to just below my knee so my steel spur stays wrap around the very top of the boot for extra comfort, a high priority for me.

I've found that the wear and tear at that spur stay upper boot juncture is huge, the forces at play are enough to actually bend the hooks for the boot laces out of shape as well as wear out the felt padding of my Bashlin steel spur stays over time.

With almost 4 years of wear on my current custom Highliners, I've struck a bartering deal with the owner of my local Wesco dealer to put a dead Pinus radiata (Pitch Canker) safely on the ground that's 75 feet tall and leaning directly over his house. I get it safely on the ground, he and his sons clean it up at their leisure. One days work for me and I get 450 bucks worth of custom Wesco Highliner boots.

This time however I've decided to go whole hog and pay my leatherman/Wesco dealer an extra 100 bucks to modify my Highliners in an attempt to solve my high wear problem at the spur stay boot juncture by having him sew a very large thick leather tongue on each boot that will completely cover the laces and hooks, kinda like some of the modern motoX boots. These leather tongues will be sewn on one side with slide in steel clasps on the outer side, again copying motoX design.

I know many of you think shelling out 550 bucks for a pair of climbing boots is crazy, and maybe it is, but climb a mile in my boots before rendering a hasty judgement on my logic.

Stay comfortable and work safe!

jomoco


----------

